#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoO Games, Videos & Images Section >  >  F! Contest - Master-Mind of the DAY: Day 2

## Sakshi Dutta

*Hey FaaDoOs!!

This is the second thread for master mind of the day...

**Are you planning to become an MBA? Or wanna take the GRE route? Or are  you tired  of studying and wanna jump into a job straight after your  engineering??

Whatever be your interest, one thing is for sure – you are going to come   across a lot of ‘aptitude’ questions along your way to realizing your   dreams!

More details* *HERE** 

Match your  wits against one daily puzzler of a question! And who knows  if you are  the first one to crack it, you might just be the winner of a  Rs.100  mobile recharge!!**

Here's the Question for DAY 2 of Master mind of the day--**Q1. In a cow-fair at Kanpur, the accounting records got damaged. Only the following text could be read: "Bhullan bought 72 cows for ...670... rupees." Two numbers, the first and the last are unreadable. Also, each cow was sold for the same price (Without any decimal places). 

How much did Bhullan pay for each cow?? Also, what is the total amount paid by Bhullan??*


*Q2.** Sameer dug a hole in his backyward with a square edged shohvel. How much dirt would be there in the hole if it is 9 feet deep and 7 feet wide??


**Q3**. There's a boat with a ladder having 6 rungs; there is a distance of 1 foot between each rung. The bottom-most rung is 2 foots from the water. There is a high tide which rises 12 inches every 10 minutes. This high tide peaks every hour.

When the tide is at its highest level, how many ladder rungs are under the water??* 
*Fastest Correct Answer will win FREE Mobile Recharge worth Rs.100!!!*

*Entries will be accepted till 7PM, 29th Nov. 2011!*

*Now we have the complete quiz!!  @Himanshu Singal   &  @Rajatswm  , please answer all the questions now...*





  Similar Threads: F! Contest: Master-Mind of the DAY F! Contest - Master-Mind of the DAY: Day 8 F! Contest - Master-Mind of the DAY: Day 6 F! Contest - Master-Mind of the DAY: Day 5 F! Contest - Master-Mind of the DAY: Day 4

----------


## Himanshu Singal

1. total cost-16704 each cow-232  2.no dirt in hole  3.zero

----------


## Rajatswm

each cow cost: rs 232
total cost: 16704

---------- Post added at 06:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:35 PM ----------

yes you are correct .. you win man.. just chill   :(nod):

----------


## Rajatswm

Q.3 : zero as bot is always up the water level

---------- Post added at 07:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:26 PM ----------

Q.2 : there ill be no dirt in the hole
and 441 cubic ft outside

----------


## Saumya

[MENTION=26437]Rajatswm[/MENTION] - 441 cubic ft.. howcome??

For Q2- When the tide will rise..the depth of boat in the water will keep on inc & dec due to the changing buoyancy..!!

----------


## Rajatswm

[MENTION=1874]Saumya[/MENTION]: 
Any how if the boat is floating in the water.. and as ladder is attached to it.. how can it submerge into the water.. yes due to changing buoyancy the boat will not be stable but that can only make the boat overturn.

regarding Q.2 it is clear that there will be no dirt in the hole.. and i assume that the hole is square as we are using a square edged shovel .. absurd but there was no other hint..

----------


## mkdangi21

Each cow cost - Rs 232
Total Cost - 16074

---------- Post added at 08:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:42 PM ----------

Each cow cost - Rs 232<br>Total Cost - 16074

----------


## somesh.km1

Q1. minimum cost - 232 each
      total cost         16704
-------------------------------------------------------------
 Q2. There is  441 cubic feet of dirt would have been there.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Q3. Zero laders under water.

----------


## Himanshu Singal

1. total cost-16704
each cow-232 						
2.no dirt in hole
3.0

----------


## shubhamgoyal23

total cost-16704
each cow-232

 no dirt in the hole, 441 cubic ft outside

zero ladders

----------


## mkdangi21

0 ladder was in under the water

---------- Post added at 02:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:34 PM ----------

*There is  441 cubic feet of dirt would have been there.
*

----------


## Miley

ans-1  he wud have bought 72 cows for Rs. 232 each...n the total cost wud have been Rs. 16,704
ans 2  total dirt dug wud be 567cubic feet
ans 3  there wud be 4 hungs of ladder under water n 2 above water

----------


## vikas060690

1. total cost-16704 and each cow-232. 

2. there ill be no dirt in the holeand 441 cubic ft outside
 3.zero.

----------


## Sakshi Dutta

*@**Rajatswm**   wins Day 2 of Master-Mind of the Day!!! He takes home a cool Rs.100 Mobile Recharge!! 

**Here are the correct answers--

1. Cost of each cow: $232 | Total cost: $16704

2. No dirt in the hole!! It's a hole god-damnit!! 

3. Zero rungs are under water..!!**

Congratulations [MENTION=26437]Rajatswm[/MENTION]!! You will be contacted soon by a member of our team.. 

**Wanna win more exciting prizes?? Click here to take part in F! Contests: F! Contests: Play to Win Free Daily Mobile Recharges!!*

*Thread closed!**
*

----------

